# Mastering software



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been looking at WaveLab 6.0

Have a couple CDs that need to be mastered shortly and just wondering what everyone has used?

PC based.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Ozone 3 is very nice, and not a lot of money.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup, Ozone is a great mastering tool.


----------

